# Trampoline Safety



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

So our neighbors (who my son plays with a lot/backyard borders ours) bought a trampoline today. They see NO problem with letting multiple kids jump at once. I see a HUGE problem with that. My 6 year old son wants to jump at the same time as the other kids, who are all older and bigger than him (youngest is 10)

I am sticking by this, even though the neighbors thinks I am being silly. Please can anyone help me out here?? I am not a complete safety freak, but isn't it super dangerous to have tons of kids on a trampoline at the same time???!!!
Any links would be appreciated, I am trying to convince my very logical 6 year old that this is dangerous. Poor guy just feels left out of the fun because all the other kids are allowed to do it.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

We thought about getting a trampoline but when I was googling info on them and insurance, it was enough to scare me off of purchasing one.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Is there the high net all the way around? If so, I'd be ok depending on how many kids and how wild they are. A 6, a 10 and a 12 year old jumping appropriately with a high net wouldn't bother me too much. A 6, 10, 12, and six 14 year olds jumping wildly - with or without a net - would scare me.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

We have a rule at our house of 3 kids or less at once. It also helps keep the trampoline from getting worn out too quickly. Sorry your neighbors are being diffucult


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

When our kids were 5 and under we had a trampoline and didn't care how many were on it. Luckily, our trampoline blew away in a storm and got ruined. I don't think I'd let more than 2 bigger kids on it at a time. And definitely not random neighbor kids. A neighbor of ours got sued a few years ago because another kid fell off of the trampoline and broke his wrist. Said kid snuck over and was on the trampoline alone when the owner wasn't home. Too much liability. We will never have another, even though it was super fun. I wouldn't let my 6 year old play on one with bigger kids.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

I broke my ribs jumping with a child my same age and size. They jumped as I was landing and I got launched unexpectedly up and back down and my hips smacked into my ribs.

Trampolines are dangerous and your instinct about multiple jumpers being dangerous is dead on.

If you watch professionals using trampolines they never all climb on and go at it. It's really dangerous.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My best friends' son just broke his arm on theirs. It's going to be a sucky summer for this 5 year old. My kids know they are not allowed on trampolines unless1. there is a cage, 2. no more than two children, 3. they jump with kids about the same size 4. I am right there.

i am sure the safer response would be no trampolines but my kids just love trampolines


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

OT- My neighbors' big trampoline blew over our 8 foot fence and crash landed into our backyard during a storm once.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

not a link but personal experience...i was on a trampoline in about 6th grade with other girls and i fell down and one girl's jump knocked my on my back while another girl jumped on my hair and pulled alot of it out. it could have been worse. i don't think they are safe with one jumper. i would stick to your rules for your son. broken bones...ect. are alot worse than following rules


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

As a Paramedic (the next thing next to seat belt/car seat non/miss use) is those darn tampolines. I have seen a few really bad fractures. arms and legs.

Kids get so close to the edge and get their arm/legs caught near or in the springs. My kids would love one (so would I) but it is a risk I am not willing to take.

Have a safe summer!

Nicole


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
As a Paramedic (the next thing next to seat belt/car seat non/miss use) is those darn tampolines. I have seen a few really bad fractures. arms and legs.

Kids get so close to the edge and get their arm/legs caught near or in the springs. My kids would love one (so would I) but it is a risk I am not willing to take.

Have a safe summer!

Nicole

My husband is a paramedic too, and this is something that we really thought about. We decided that as long as the netting was all around the tramp, and we made rules about how many kids and what ages jump together that it was ok. This is our 3rd summer with a trampoline, and we've never had an injury. I think it's really about what you feel safe with.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

We love our trampoline and we let multiple kids jump at the same time. BUT.. there are also neighborhood children who we do not allow on our trampoline at all because they don't jump in control. I know my kids and we've had the trampoline for 6 years without injury.

It is used for many things besides jumping- we read, wrestle, eat, nurse, nap, talk and snuggle, etc. We put the sprinker on it and jump in the rain. We make cool igloos with the snow/ice we take off it. Terrible accidents happen with cars and bikes but I'm not going to keep my children from those items either. Instead we use the control we have and have fun with it.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i thought it was really dangerous to jump on trampolines when they were wet...isn't it really slick?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

We love our trampoline and do let 2-3 of the same size kids jump at once. We do have a net. I should disclose that right now, my 18 month old has a cast on his broken leg because the older brothers lost their minds and "forgot" about the rules. We are now satisfied that will never happen again, and plan to keep using it.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

we don't have a trampoline, but my kids love them. i don't trust my 6 year old son to know his limits on it because he is all about flips and handstands on the grass as it is (which is bad enough), let alone on the trampoline.

a kid in my sister's town died because of trampoline injuries, and my friend had a teen guest on her trampoline and he broke his neck on her trampoline. i wouldn't feel comfortable having one and would always be worried when they were on it.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

Family rule here: No trampolines, no going to anyone's house with a trampoline, no, no, no.....To me, they're the same level of scary as someone keeping loaded guns between mattresses....Trampolines can be used in a gym with professional supervision only...
I just know of too many dead kids. (three from crawling under them and getting their necks broken when someone came and jumped on the thing). My insurance company won't even do homeowners if we have one. They're just bad mojo.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

How about this: My kids take gymnastics, and the rule at the gym is 1 person at a time on the trampoline because it's dangerous to have more than one. That's straight from the instructor's mouth. A professional, who trains people how to use trampolines the way they are meant to be used.


----------



## aspenleaves (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, we gave our trampoline away because both my husband and I think they are too dangerous (we got it for free and so set it up, but then decided not to keep it). We had a rule of only one child at a time and they needed to jump in control, no gymnastics (we had no safety net).

I would not allow my child to play there and definetely no trampoline over there.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

We have one with full net cage around it. I was really hesitant because I remember all the accidents from when I was young, but the net addition really does make it a lot safer. LOL I can't tell you how many times we'd have had a child over the edge, etc. without it! We allow up to 3 children, ages 5-7 on it at once. However there are also rules to be followed, and if not followed no play is allowed. We're going on year 2 with it and have had absolutely no trouble. I'm surprised about the insurance issues, when I called about it I was told that as long as it's in a fenced back yard that has a gate that can lock, or is locked down in some way, then it's not considered any different than say a swimming pool. If "reasonable efforts" are made to keep stray children out, then they were good with it.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I would never, never, have a trampoline at my house. Ever. And I don't want my kids on them either. My nephew is missing his top teeth and had to have oral surgery after an accident on the trampoline with his brother.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karne* 
I would never, never, have a trampoline at my house. Ever. And I don't want my kids on them either. My nephew is missing his top teeth and had to have oral surgery after an accident on the trampoline with his brother.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
I just know of too many dead kids. (three from crawling under them and getting their necks broken when someone came and jumped on the thing). My insurance company won't even do homeowners if we have one. They're just bad mojo.

When I read things like this my first thought is, "Do you let your children ride in cars or use the bathroom?" That is where many more children die. Do your kids have the joy of bike riding and scootering? Climbing trees and sledding? Swimming out in the middle of the lake and then floating to watch the stars come out? Life can be messy and dangerous sometimes. I'm not gonna make my kid stay in the house and only experience life via a wii!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
i thought it was really dangerous to jump on trampolines when they were wet...isn't it really slick?

Not slippery, but a heavier, slower bounce.


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

We have a trampoline with a net. One of our sons is a gymnasts and the other has cystic fibrosis and whenever he jumps a lot it makes him cough up stuff--which is a good thing for him to get the stuff out of his lungs. Our rule is only 1 older kid (the 7, 10, 15 yr olds)at a time but we do let the 3 and 5 yr bounce together since they do not even really jump at all, mostly walk and roll around. We also don't let the neighborhood kids jump on it, I don't want to take responsibility for them.

I grew up with a trampoline with me and my 5 sisters and we had no such rules of one at a time and we even would wet down the trampoline and put dish soap on it to make it slippery like a slip and slide and would slide down it--we had a rectangle shape trampoline and no net either. Amazing we never got hurt!

I feel like I have a good balance of safety and fun.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
When I read things like this my first thought is, "Do you let your children ride in cars or use the bathroom?" That is where many more children die. Do your kids have the joy of bike riding and scootering? Climbing trees and sledding? Swimming out in the middle of the lake and then floating to watch the stars come out? Life can be messy and dangerous sometimes. I'm not gonna make my kid stay in the house and only experience life via a wii!

Well, actually Wii is off-limits, as is TV -- we don't even have them but I let her see them other places for the experience, and 4 wheelers are absolutely forbidden. Other things are okay with adequate supervision, even trampolines. But even the best parent could not supervise kids on a backyard trampoline the way I need it to be. But yes, dangerous as it is, horseback riding is okay (even though I know more families with hurt kids by horses than by trampolines) (but I can get homeowner's insurance with horses), and biking and all that. I suppose parents get to have their individual hangups. (like, not allowed to land an airplane until she has 100 hours flying--I don't care how old she is)


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

We do not have a trampoline and we do not know anyone who does. However if we ever come across one, my rule is only one kid at a time!!!! Perhaps for very small and therefore light children, more is OK. But once a person is 40+ pounds, only one at a time.

In all of the trampoline threads, I have never seen my reason addressed..... When you have more than one person of substantial weight, a person can be "double-bounced" and go flying in an unpredictable path and height. I do not know the physics behind it (something about the natural frequency of the bounce) but I have experienced it many times as a kid. We used to do it on purpose







I cannot believe I never got seriously hurt.

Anyone know what I am talking about?

Other than that, landing on each other, knocking heads, pushing each pother off, etc.... are also valid reasons to limit to one kid at a time.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
isn't it super dangerous to have tons of kids on a trampoline at the same time???!!!

Nope, it isn't "super dangerous".

Allowing kids to play with live electrical lines is "super dangerous". Allowing kids to operate chainsaws and motorboats is "super dangerous". Not to be glib - allowing multiple kids on a trampoline at once is definitely _more_ likely to cause injury than insisting that only one child at a time use the trampoline. It's also definitely more likely to cause fun!









I think the absolute most important rule is: MUST HAVE AN ENCLOSURE! Another important (for us) rule is: no toys of any kind on the trampoline (for fear of kids getting banged with sharp plastic toys, people falling on them and twisting ankles). We do limit the number of kids on a once, and remind them to be very gentle (or even have the older kids sit only) when bouncing with toddlers. It's been a wonderful toy.

Yes, some kids get hurt on trampolines. But anecdotally, there seems to be fewer kids breaking arms on playground equipment and out of trees and barns these days (compared to when I was a kid). I would suspect that overall we are averaging down on childhood accidents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandib50* 
a kid in my sister's town died because of trampoline injuries, and my friend had a teen guest on her trampoline and he broke his neck on her trampoline.









And have you stopped visiting midways at state fairs because occasionally there is a fatality on the rides? Have you stopped eating hamburgers at summer barbecues because every year someone dies from E.Coli?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
To me, they're the same level of scary as someone keeping loaded guns between mattresses

The most restrained response I can muster is "hmmm. . . that's an _interesting_ comparison".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
When I read things like this my first thought is, "Do you let your children ride in cars or use the bathroom?" That is where many more children die. Do your kids have the joy of bike riding and scootering? Climbing trees and sledding? Swimming out in the middle of the lake and then floating to watch the stars come out? Life can be messy and dangerous sometimes.

Thank you!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

PHP Code:

```
[CODE]And have you stopped visiting midways at state fairs because occasionally there is a fatality on the rides?
```
 [/CODE]

never did ride them; they always seemed like an accident waiting to happen

PHP Code:

```
[CODE]<span style="color:#000000;"><span style="color:#0000BB;">most important rule is</span><span style="color:#007700;">: </span><span style="color:#0000BB;">MUST HAVE AN ENCLOSURE</span><span style="color:#007700;">! <br></span> </span>
```
 [/CODE]

i agree an inclosure is important but still, if there are multicple people jumping and one falls down (say behind another jumper) there is still a great chance of someone getting jumped on....as stated in pp, it happened to me. someone jumped on my hair and pulled alot of it out. i was lucky they missed my head/face/neck

as a side note: little legs can go through the springs even with an enclosure, so that is another reason i think that trampolines are unsafe.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novella* 
I think the absolute most important rule is: MUST HAVE AN ENCLOSURE!

!

I disagree with this. The most imporant rule is: JUMP WITH CONTROL. We made the decision not to have an enclosure after we saw that kids who tend to jump on enclosed tramps don't jump with as much control as those who do not. If you need an enclosure then you are not jumping properly. Once you do it alot you can flip and do crazy bounces and still control how you land.

Also it is a beast to shovel off an enclosed trampoline!


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow... we've had ours for six years and I think it would suck if only one kid could jump at once... I don't think there's been a single time that only one child has been on. It's no fun that way.

And, knock on wood, never once have we had a single injury.

I think it's fine. JMO, of course. I am a laid back mama and know bumps and bruises are okay - even though they've never had one from the trampoline! My 18 month old is a pro now, with about 6 months experience behind her.

ETA: We don't have an enclosure. It's a false sense of security. And still, not a single injury. Love our trampoline, best investment we ever made.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
It is used for many things besides jumping- we read, wrestle, eat, nurse, nap, talk and snuggle, etc. We put the sprinker on it and jump in the rain. We make cool igloos with the snow/ice we take off it. Terrible accidents happen with cars and bikes but I'm not going to keep my children from those items either. Instead we use the control we have and have fun with it.

My kids LOVE putting the sprinkler under it! Nothing cuter than five or six kids getting splashed on the tramp! So much fun!!

Yup - 600 people a year die walking across the kitchen floor. I will NOT bubble wrap my children. They can have fun!!


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
When I read things like this my first thought is, "Do you let your children ride in cars or use the bathroom?" That is where many more children die. Do your kids have the joy of bike riding and scootering? Climbing trees and sledding? Swimming out in the middle of the lake and then floating to watch the stars come out? Life can be messy and dangerous sometimes. I'm not gonna make my kid stay in the house and only experience life via a wii!

I guess I'll answer since this was in part directed at my quote stating I wouldn't have a trampoline at my house.

My kids do ride in cars and I try very hard to make sure that they use the bathroom







. We live on a small farm in the country, so my kids spend the majority of their free time outside, They scooter and ride bikes endlessly (with helmets, and knee/arm pads added in for the scooter). They have a wonderful climbing tree in which they hang out and read and eat popsicles. They balance on our stone walls and try to walk the lengths of them. They sled all winter and cross country ski on our property. One of my children trail rides, extensively, with a helmet, and if she's jumping, a protective vest. They do swim a lot, but no, they haven't swum out in a lake to watch the stars come out because I'm not comfortable with my kids swimming in our pond in the pitch black. Maybe when they're teens...we'll see. They collect eggs and tend to animals. They catch frogs and snakes like you can't believe.

Let's see, what else? Yes, life is messy, and I can honestly say my kids are messy all of the time. We do not own a Wii, so they don't experience life through that medium. And we do not have a trampoline.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

re: the kitchen floor thing - IMO, there are accidents (like that), and then there is doing something that has been proven many, many times ot be very injurious to children and adults, when it's really simple to reduce the risk. And I have to really disagree with trampolines not being fun one at a time - they're totally fun one at a time! The one time I was on a trampoline with multiple people (we were all adults too, so fairly coordinated and aware of our bodies and their positions), several of us got banged up, and none of those injuries would have happened if people were going one at a time.

there's accidents, and then there's things that are largely preventable. I just can't equate limiting trampoline jumping to one at a time to wrapping your kid in bubble wrap. Trampolines are inherently fun, even when used solo.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reducereuserecycle* 
as a side note: little legs can go through the springs even with an enclosure, so that is another reason i think that trampolines are unsafe.

Not sure what this relates to. . . during entry and exit? Our enclosure is threaded to the trampoline mat right at the edge. It's laced to tightly and moves as a unit. You absolutely can't get into the spring while jumping, because they are outside the enclosure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
I disagree with this. The most imporant rule is: JUMP WITH CONTROL.

I guess I should have clarified, I meant the most important rule for _parents_ planning on trampoline use. Certainly, we try to drill this into our kids, and have pretty good results. But insisting on an enclosure is a good way we can reduce a lot of the risk associated with trampolines.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
We made the decision not to have an enclosure after we saw that kids who tend to jump on enclosed tramps don't jump with as much control as those who do not.

I find this interesting because I've seen lots of kids use trampolines with and without enclosures and I've never noticed a difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
If you need an enclosure then you are not jumping properly. Once you do it alot you can flip and do crazy bounces and still control how you land.

Quite! I guess it's the leave curve prior to having done it a lot that concerns me. I would compare it to some circus performers. They don't need/use safety harnesses in performance, but they sure do when they are learning.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
Also it is a beast to shovel off an enclosed trampoline!

I realize this was a bit of joke, but what do you mean? Snow? We take our trampoline apart for winter. Extends the life of the mat and springs and brings much more longevity to the padded tarp that covers the springs. Keeping the components in good shape is a safety issue in itself.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
there's accidents, and then there's things that are largely preventable. I just can't equate limiting trampoline jumping to one at a time to wrapping your kid in bubble wrap. Trampolines are inherently fun, even when used solo.

I can prevent car accidents by never driving.

Eh, you make your choices, we make ours. *We* think (know) it would suck to jump one at a time. It's way fun to put a little one in the middle and jump around them, the giggles are contageous! We don't worry about accidents. If one of them broke an arm, they'd be back on it when we got back from the hospital. Childhood is grand when you're allowed to play, and so much fun!!

If our tramp broke, we'd be at the store within minutes to replace it. I've never owned anything that was used as much (daily, except in hard rain or bad snow) with so much joy. And no one gets hurt! It ROCKS!


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
It's way fun to put a little one in the middle and jump around them, the giggles are contageous!


Are you talking about the one year old in your siggie? Who jumps around the baby? The older kids? You? I'm sorry-I can respect that every family makes different choices for themselves, but this seems very dangerous to me. I just can't wrap my head around an adult putting such a young child in that situation. Perhaps I misunderstood?


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow... what information you read into a post! I'm talking about my teenager jumping around my 11 year old or both of them jumping around the 4 year old. But thanks so much for your concern (or was that judgement?)!

I wish the millions upon _millions_ of kids that jump safely showed up in emergency rooms unharmed... then you would hear about the fun times, instead of the bad times. Since ERs only see the injuries, they don't see the gazillions of jumps that occurred without harm. But eh, take the bad stories for what they're worth. Let's see - my kids, like _millions_ of others, jump almost daily - so lets say _at least_ 250 times a year. Times 6+ years That's what, 1500 days, minimum, without so much as a bruise. Multiply this by millions, with no injuries. Wow... this is a risk I'm willing to take!! I still know it's so safe and so fun. Wouldn't trade it for the world!!

I love that we live in a free country where every parent is able to make an educated decision for their own children, and I'm able to choose a safe trampoline for my family.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Wow... what information you read into a post! I'm talking about my teenager jumping around my 11 year old or both of them jumping around the 4 year old. But thanks so much for your concern (or was that judgement?)!


No, it wasn't judgement, that's why I said perhaps I misunderstood? I didn't know if 'little" meant the little one in you sig, but you have nicely clarified that 'little' means your teen jumping around your eleven year old, or your teen and eleven year old together jumping around your four year old. I'm relieved to hear that the baby is not involved.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks.

No, she can currently climb up and jump with her sister, but it freaks her out to have her brothers up there with her. She'll join in the more rambunctious fun in her own time.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Eh, you make your choices, we make ours. We think (know) it would suck to jump one at a time. It's way fun to put a little one in the middle and jump around them, the giggles are contageous! We don't worry about accidents. If one of them broke an arm, they'd be back on it when we got back from the hospital. Childhood is grand when you're allowed to play, and so much fun!!

OK, if none of you in your family think that jumping alone is fun, fair enough. I've jumped alone and find it to be a lot of fun; my kids jump alone and find it to be a lot of fun, too. Different strokes for different folks.

I guess I'm taking exception to the implication that those of us who don't let our kids jump on a tramp with other kids at the same time aren't allowing them to play, or somehow denying them the wonders of childhood. There are a lot of ways to play freely and creatively and actively (I have VERY active kids) that don't involve a trampoline.

I will agree that it's great to be able to make the choices for ourselves and our familes.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

I haven't read all your replys, but on sunday my 2 yr old broke her leg on our neighbors trampoline... i was standing right there and i KNEW not to let them get on more then one at a time but i thought how cute.... till my 6 yr old bumped heads with my 2 year old and made her land bad on her leg... she is now in a cast for 4 weeks







our rule now is NO trampoline... i may lift the ban one day, but they have all been told ( they are all old enough, except for the toddler, to follow my rules) that they will only ever be allowed on one person a time... and i will NEVER EVER by a trampoline.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

PHP Code:

```
[CODE]<span style="color:#000000;"><span style="color:#0000BB;">my 2 yr old broke her leg on our neighbors trampoline <br></span></span>
```
 [/CODE]








poor girl ----hoping for a quick recovery


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

My brother bought a trampoline when we were growing up (and it's still around). My mom made us take trampoline classes at the local gymnastics club (it was just the 3 of us kids, so I assume she made special arrangements). It was good, 'cause we actually learned how to control ourself and the dos and donts.

That being said, the next generation (i.e. all the grandkids) who are now using the trampoline don't have that knowlege, but there have been no run-ins just yet. There are smart ways to use the trampoline, and not so smart. I think if you're being sensible and respectful of the other people around you, that multiple people on a trampoline (who are communicating, not having a free-for-all) is relatively safe. Also, having it a sacred rule that when someone says "stop" that you do so immediately.

I'd let my kids jump, but I'd be sure they knew some rules to keep them safe and go over there with them for the first few times. Talk about what to do if someone's not listening and to trust their instincts.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:



Quote:

To me, they're the same level of scary as someone keeping loaded guns between mattresses

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novella* 
The most restrained response I can muster is "hmmm. . . that's an _interesting_ comparison".


















:


----------

